# It's On!!



## cdcengineer (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck to all. I'm hoping for clear thinking on the big day.

Here's to a bit of luck to us all!!


----------



## yellowjacket03 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good Luck Everyone! Lets pray :bowdown: for a good test


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Amen to that! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Good Luck Guys, I took the exam last October and I passed, but I know the situation you're in now!


----------



## benbo (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck all! Try to get a good night's sleep the night before.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2010)

benbo said:


> Good luck all! Try to get a good night's sleep the night before.


Indeed benbo. If your schedule allows you to, it's a good idea to take the day before the exam completely off to have a fresh mind on test day.


----------



## colo_elec (Apr 15, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Good luck to all. I'm hoping for clear thinking on the big day.
> Here's to a bit of luck to us all!!


Where are you taking it, I'll be in Denver.


----------



## rshankle PE (Apr 15, 2010)

colo_elec said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to all. I'm hoping for clear thinking on the big day.
> ...


Praying for us all to arrive safely and have total recall of all we studied! (No bad weather, traffic, sickness... just let us take the test and be done!  )

If anyone is taking it in Raleigh I'll see you there.


----------

